# questions on listing on ebay and if I can move a drive to another tivo



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I moved the questions over to other postings, as people were reading it here, but no one was answering the questions. Probably because they were in the wrong forum. 
I do have two Dual Tuners Series 2 that I am going to put on ebay this week in no one wants to buy them on this forum. Buy both boxes before I list them on ebay for $290 with shipping included and I can stop this ebay frustration. Or at least delay it until I list some other Tivos. One Tivo has lifetime with 80 gig drive, and the other box has a 180 gig drive without lifetime. I think that the drives can be swapped. Both work great.


----------

